# Boys in girls shoes.



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 12, 2008)

So, I had to shoot a sexual abuse awareness event today. For the event 80 guys raced around a local mall wearing women's shoes. You've never seen scary until you've seen a 6'6 african-american sheriff wearing  size 13 knee high, silver, high heeled boots.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 12, 2008)

Sweet!


----------

